# Rescue success!! (kinda long, sorry!)



## Pricklymommy (Mar 5, 2015)

I am so happy I could burst, and where is a better place to share than with my hedgie lovers? 

I rescued my baby boy Thorin about 3 weeks ago. He was in pretty rough condition - no house, no wheel, no toys, dollar store cat food, over weight, stunk like cigarette smoke, nails curled in, the whole 9 yards. 

I bathed him and fought to get his nails clipped and now that he has everything that he needs, he is a bit happier. 

but he is still a grump. He was never handled correctly or as often as he was supposed too. He would ball every time I would pick him up and hiss/click constantly. Of course this was expected, I knew I what I was getting myself into. 

So every day I have been taking him out and letting him lay under a blanket on my knee while I watch tv. He won't eat any treats from me and won't roam around, he just sits petrified if I take the blanket off of him. He also doesn't explore outside of the blanket because I think he is just too untrusting right now. 

Anyway, last night we made huge progress!! 

He let me put my hand on his back while he slept (over the fleece) and he even poked his nose out to see what was going on! He let me pick him up without balling and for the first time I got to see his whole body with his quills relaxed. 

I actually cried I was so happy. 

We are so lucky to have found each other and I am so happy that he is becoming a trusting little pal <3


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

I just wanted to thank you for taking in a rescue and giving him a better life! I wish there were not so many unwanted hedgies out there in the world...but as long as there are people out there like you willing to give them a second chance at a good life it gives me hope!
-Susan H.


----------

